# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kimlik ve Bodrum Toplantısı

## iputisamo

Kimlik ve Bodrum Toplantısı...............Mustafa Erkal

ülkemiz ne hazindir ki; ülkeyi yönetenlere rağmen ve hatta bazı durumlarda onlara karşı savunulur hale gelmiştir. İyi düşünülmeden ve hazmedilmeden verilen beyanatlar, siyasetçilerin yanlış yönlendirilmeleri ülkeye pahalıya mal olmaktadır. Bunun en çarpıcı örneğini Sayın Başbakanın birbiriyle çelişkili beyanlarında görmekteyiz. 

Türk kimliğini red; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığının da reddidir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığını reddetmek aynı şekilde Türk kimliğini de reddetmektir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığında da kimsenin zorla tutulmadığı kanaatindeyiz. Sayın Başbakanın mahalli sıfatı ne olursa olsun herkes ne olduğunu söyleyecek buluşu da garip bir buluştur. Ben Lazım, Gürcüyüm veya üerkezim diyen bir kimse milli kimliğini yani Türklüğünü dışlayacak mı? Böyle bir zorunluluk var mı? Zaten herkes ne olduğunu söyleyebiliyor; kimse bir şeyleri saklamak ihtiyacı duymuyor. Kimse de bunu engellemeye ihtiyaç hissetmiyor. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığı sözde üst kimliği belirsizliğin alasıdır. Bu aynı zamanda da bir ithamdır. Türk milletini "neseb-i gayri sahih" olmakla suçlamaktır. Bu iddiayı kim kabul edebilir? 

üniter ve milli devletleri federalleştirme tezgahının bir parçası olan çok kültürlülük; işte böyle oynanıyor. İnsanları ötekileştirmek ve birbirine kapamak ve bir bakıma gettolaştırmak böyle sağlanabilir. Bunu bir fikir olarak birisi söyleyebilir. Ama Sayın Başbakan aklına her geleni ve kulağına her fısıldananı söylememelidir. Başbakanlık son derece sorumlu ve siyasi bir mevkidir. Kimlik ile gereğinden fazla oynar, tartışmaya açarsanız; altını ve üstünü sorun yaparsanız; ülkenizi de ters ve amuda kalkarak seyredersiniz. İngiltere, Fransa, Almanya gibi ülkelerde milli kimlik acaba tartışılıyor mu ve tartıştırılıyor mu?

Alt kültür örneklerinin görüldüğü ülkeler yoğun göç almış ülkelerdir. Bu ülkelere göç edenlerin de etnikliği, kültürel kimliği, ev sahibi hakim kültürden çok farklıdır. Türkiye de göç almıştır; ama Balkanlardan ve Kafkaslar''dan Türkiye''ye gelenler vatanlarına gelmiş ve anayurtlarına kavuşmuşlardır. Eğer öyle olmasaydı binlerce insanın ölümüne sebep olan Rumeli''den Anadolu''ya çeşitli baskı ve işkencelerden dolayı Türk kültürünü yaşayan insanlar göç etmezlerdi; İtalya''ya veya Fransa''ya gidebilirlerdi. Kafkaslardan Anadolu''ya göç etmez; Ukrayna veya Rusya''ya giderlerdi. Anadolu''ya Balkanlardan Ortadoğu''dan ve Orta Asya''dan yapılan göçler ile Avustralya''nın, İngiltere''nin ve Fransa''nın aldığı göçler bu bakımdan farklıdır. Bu ülkeler siyasi bakımdan egemen olduğu coğrafyaları sömürgeleştirdiklerinden; sömürge ahalisini zamanla ülkelerine kabul etmişler ve vatandaşlık vermişlerdir. Ancak, onları ne tam İngiliz, ne de tam Fransız olarak görmüşlerdir. Sen Fransızsın denilip Fransız kabul edilmeyenler üçüncü sınıf vatandaşlığa layık görülenler de Fransa''da geçenlerde tepki göstermişlerdir. 
Türkiye''yi kendisine benzemeyen örneklerle bir tutarak yanlış politikalar ve kavramlar üretmeyelim. Birbiriyle iç içe olan insanlarımızı resmi kanaldan ötekileştirmeyelim. Kendisini Türk saymayan ve Türk milletine mensup hissetmeyen insanlarımız olabilir. Bunların oranı da çeşitli araştırmalarda ve AB kaynaklarında % 4 ile % 6 oranında değişmektedir. Marjinalliği asıl ve bütün kabul etmeyelim. Marjinalleşme eğiliminden uzaklaşalım. Bunun için gerekirse hizmet içi eğitim de verelim. üğrenmenin yaşı yoktur.

* * *
Aslında ben bu yazımda sizlere 3-4 Aralık 2005 tarihlerinde Bodrum''da yapılan "Tarihte Türkler, Ermeniler ve Gerçekler" isimli önemli bir toplantıdan bahsetmek istiyorum. İki gün süren, altı oturumda gerçekleştirilen ve 17 tebliğ sahibinin yer aldığı bu toplantıya bazı televizyon ve yayın organları nedense ilgi göstermedi. Oysa her iki günde de dinleyici sayısı beş yüzün altına inmedi. üok kaliteli bir dinleyici ve tebliğci grubuyla karşı karşıya geldik. Toplantının sonunda sonuç bildirisi de yayınlandı. Hürriyet Gazetesi''nin haber olarak sadece eski ve yeni iki kaymakamın bir araya gelmesinden başka ilgi çekici bir taraf bulamaması hayretle karşılanmıştır. Haber niteliği kazanabilmek için Türkiye aleyhinde bir faaliyet mi yapmak gerekiyor?

Bodrum Kaymakamlığı, Belediye Başkanlığı, Ticaret Odası, Marmara Kültür Vakfı ve milli hassasiyet sahibi Sayın Günseli Başar''ın emek ve gayretleriyle ortaya çıkan bu birliktelik; Cumhuriyetimize ve milli devletimize, üniter yapımıza karşı sürdürülen ihanet ittifakına karşı da bir cevaptı.

----------

